# Thinking of buying a 4.2 A6..



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I'm getting a bit tired of the VW scene and would love to get into a nicer and bigger car. I've been doing a fair amount of research on the A6's and really like the 4.2 A6 sedans with the flared fenders.
For those that have one, what are some repairs you have done, and or any common issues I should be aware of. The timing belt and waterpump are a given with this v8, but is there any thing else?
I've heard that Audi changed up the tip trans for the 4.2. Is the transmission more reliable than the one's offered in the 2.8/3.0, or 2.7TT?
Any other common problems? 
I'm very mechanical and can do most of the maintainence, which should keep repair costs down, but am a bit leary on potential electrical problems that I couldn't fix. 
I've also read up about the fuel economy in the 4.2 a6 is around 17/23. Is this realistic, or should I expect worse out of the v8.
Thanks for anybody spending time to help me through this. I appreciate any help, comments, or concerns.
A few pics of what I'm dealing with now


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Thinking of buying a 4.2 A6.. (UBER KUHL)*

I've had mine for about a year and a half (it's a 2001 - October 2000 build) and it's been superb. 2002 and up are really the best ones. There were a bunch of little upgrades they did to it (Search is your friend), but, the main thing is that they redesigned the torque converter. I think mine has the old style (although it could have been replaced by the prior owner) and I've had no problems. 
As far as repairs... mine has had no real failures in the 22k I've put on it. I have a wandering vacuum leak that's still throwing a CEL, but, other than that, no worries at all. Mmm... I did replace an oxygen sensor, too, now that I think of it... $60 on Amazon for a universal Bosch. Meh...
You already know about the whole timing deal, so, I won't bore you with that. I did mine a few months ago and bought the whole kit (with tool rental - MANDATORY) from BlauParts. I also did the cam chain adjuster seals, too. The Bently 'book' manual was nearly useless for this job. It dealt with nothing on the V8. The instructions that came with BlauPart's kit TOTALLY saved my bacon. The CD version of the manual may have more info on the V8's procedure, but, the instructions from Blau were enough to get me through it. 
Anyway... another thing to consider is getting a VAG-COM, too. These cars are complex and VAG-COM helps TREMENDOUSLY. It you want to self maintain, this tool will pay for itself many, many times. 
I've been getting, on average, about 21mpg in mixed driving. I'm pretty easy on the throttle and I hyper-mile on the highway, so, I can really stretch it out. 
Other than that, come on in! The water's fine.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by siegrisd at 10:59 AM 9-15-2009_


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

thanks for the reply man.
I've done timing chains on my VR, and a belt on a 1.8t, so I'll be fine to do it on an v8.
I even have vag com already which has saved me quite a few hassles already. 
How difficult is it to pull the front end? Is there a way you can swing the ac condensor to the side so you don't have to drain the system to do the timing belt or waterpump?
And I've read up on some transmission issues people with 2.8 v6 and 2.7tt's have dealt with. I'm curious if there is any major differences between the v8 trans besides the lower gearing?


----------



## siegrisd (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

You bet! 
Actually, I did mine in 'service position.' The tool rental from BlauParts includes the bolts and slides to put it there. No need at all to pull the whole front end completely off. The only hitch I had was getting the thermostat housing bolts out. One of them stripped (just the head, not the threads) getting it out and two stripped getting them in. For some reason they really bound up and once the wrench slips, you're done for. Make sure that you do have a t30 and a right angle drill really helps if something goes wrong. I just drilled the heads off and VERY carefully turned the shanks back out with vice grips. I rocked the new ones gently back into place and torqued. 
Hmm... dunno much about the tranny issues, honestly. The only thing I've really heard about is the torque converter in the early ones. 2002 and up you're supposed to be in the clear. 
Keep us posted and let us know how it goes!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i get 20-21 mixed, and 25-26 on the hwy. that's with a 6spd manual, and 265/35/19 michelin PS2's.


----------



## monkeytronic (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got an '02 A6 4.2.
One bit of advice that I'll share from looking at C5 A6's that rarely goes mentioned is to check the condition of the fuel tank. V8 sedans are not covered under the V6 fuel tank recall because they use a different fuel tank but are still prone to rollover valve failure with age.
Watch out for the smell of gas coming from the front of the fuel tank under the rear doors and most especially a pool of fresh gas left on the ground after filling the tank more than 1/4 full.


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Thinking of buying a 4.2 A6.. (UBER KUHL)*

I recently went through a similar process in my mind but I really wanted an avant. From what I gathered in talking to a variety of people including my friend who is a Service Manager at my local Audi shop that the 4.2 engine is really rock solid and the issues you mentioned are really not issues more than routine maintenance which any responsible owner would do.
I ended up with a used S6 Avant where all the routine maintenance had be completed. So far so good. Just need to shocks and/or coilovers.
Cheers!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

s6 would be amazing. 
I like the avants better than the sedans, but Im not a fan of the doggish 2.8l they offer. My mom had a light gold avant that was a lovely car, but lacked the power. Im thinking the 4.2 sedan would be nice though. I've never owned a car with a trunk so it might be nice.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

ive been thinking the same things man, the mkIII forum has gone to **** 
,


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

agreed. I just saw a nice silver 4.2 sedan yesterday. Its a damn good looking rig.


----------



## SKEEMEISTER (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

What is your price range?? The new FSI engines are really nice.
I know a few people with the 4.2 Sedan and have had very little issues with it.
Cheers!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (SKEEMEISTER)*

I owned one for 3 months. I loved it, very nice car. But they do have all the same issues the normal 2.8/2.7 ones have. 
Trannys are always an issuse arround 90k miles. Also the Torque converter WILL fail 100% will fail. On all a8/a6 w/ 4.2 or w8 engines. Very common issue caused by lack of transmission maintenence. 
Also have issues with cam seals and water pumps, control arms, axle seals, cv boots. 
Brakes are more spendy on them because of the brembo calipers.


----------



## PMD20V (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

yup the transmissions are bombs on the V8s


----------

